
What If Norway Bought Facebook (Or Google) - thomasfl
https://medium.com/@mads.nissen/if-norway-bought-facebook-or-google-716c5501cca1
======
thomasfl
Norway uses it’s large pension fund to actively influence the world. The fund
sold their shares in the tobacco and parts of the weapon industry some years
ago.

Disclaimer; I am norwegian.

